# Howdy



## Tomlee2001 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm Tom from Richardson 1214


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Mar 29, 2011)

Howdy TomLee


----------



## JTM (Mar 29, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## RTidwell (Mar 29, 2011)

Tomlee2001 said:
			
		

> I'm Tom from Richardson 1214



Hey Tom,

How are things out in Richardson?  I'm trying to recall who it was over at 220 that was helping you out with your work and can't remember who it was.


----------



## Benton (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## AMcClure (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## Tomlee2001 (Mar 29, 2011)

RTidwell said:
			
		

> Hey Tom,
> 
> How are things out in Richardson?  I'm trying to recall who it was over at 220 that was helping you out with your work and can't remember who it was.



Things are good... I don't get to spend as much time as I'd like at lodge but I'm there when I can be.  Mike Sanders helped me with my work form 220.  Hope all is well with you.

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------

Thanks for the hellos guys


----------



## RTidwell (Mar 29, 2011)

Things are good.  Been way too long since I have sat in a lodge and have been missing it.

I couldn't remember if it was Mike, Gene Sanders or one of the other guys.


----------

